# Good thoughts asked for tomorrow



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

Quick update.
I had an HSG on Monday, where they found two 'filling defects', either fibroids or polyps. Good news in a way, because those most likely did cause the miscarriages, and it's fixable.

The bad news is that it involves surgery, an hysteroscopy, and that it has been scheduled for tomorrow! YIKES!!!

She will go in, figure out what they are, and take them out if possible. I am freaked out by the whole idea of this surgery, even although I know why I am doing this and that it will hopefully solve my m/c problems.

I will welcome any good thoughts, prayers, pos vibes that people can send to me!

Karen


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

~~~~~~~~good outcome of surgery vibes~~~~~~~~~

I truly hope they find the cause tomorrow. Good Luck.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Good luck Karen, I will be sending you good, healthy vibes for your surgery and recovery.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

I am hoping that all is well for you and this will be the answer to the problems you've been having. You are in my thoughts today.

XM


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers for a stickly pregnancy very soon.
Surgery is a very scarry thing


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm thinking about you Karen. Do let us know how it goes. I had the same surgery 9 years ago. It wasn't too bad, caused some cramping and minor discomfort. I'm hoping this will be the case with you.

I hope that things go well and that you feel strong soon.


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks all!
I am finally home, phew!

That was quite an adventure. I walked to the hospital, and got admitted to the day surgery unit. My heart rate was 112, they asked whether I was a bit nervous, LOL I was. I got it down to 86 or so by deep breathing, which satisfied them. They did a pregnancy test (finally a time it was good to get a negative) and then administered the IV. They numbed my hand before putting in the IV, which is an improvement over the last time I got one.

The anesthetist came to talk to me about the anesthesia. I told her that the idea of a spinal freaked me out, and I would prefer full anesthesia and she was cool with that. Later it turned out that I made the right choice. All the complications would have been even less fun with me awake.

They told me they were putting something in to relax me and I would be going to the operating room soon. My memory stops there, and starts again in recovery, about 5 hours or so later.

She went in via my cervix to do the hysteroscopy, and found a polyp and a fibroid. The polyp was no problem, she took it out without any complications. Then she started chipping away at a huge fibroid, that was filling up almost my whole uterus. Oops, she perforated my uterus.... No problem, she could do a laparoscopy to fix that. But that didnt' really work either. So she ended up just cutting me open, and doing a myectomy, where they cut through the uterine wall. She took out the fibroid that way, and then sewed me up again. So I now have 4 incisions, 3 for the laparoscopy and 1 for the myectomy. Blech!

I had to stay the night and I was NOT comfortable, this was a bit more involved than I had thought it would be. They kept waking me up to get my temp and my blood pressure and such, I was on oxygen, and they had one of those heartrate/oxygen sensor thingies on my finger. Oh, I also had a kind of pumping socks on my feet, to help prevent clots. I couldn't move the way I wanted because of the pain. Not a very restful night LOL

But the good news is that this is almost certain what has been causing my miscarriages. And that she never had been able to get it out via the hysteroscopy, so it was good that we ended up with the myectomy. I think.

I came home this afternoon, sent dh out for my pain meds, and later walked around the neighborhood, but I did my short loop 

Karen


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm sorry that this was so much more then you thought it would be, but it sounds like you are doing pretty well... going for a walk even, I would have just stayed in bed feeling crummy and feeling bad for myself, so good for you! I really hope that this is the solution you needed and that the next time you have a positive test it's a very sticky one. (((hugs))) to you, I have ben thinking of you a lot lately and I hope you feel like yourself again soon.

XM


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm sorry and happy for you at the same time... That sounds so very intense... Like xm said, you must be pretty tough to take a walk so soon...

But hey, I made a sticky baby smilie with you in mind, and I promise it'll be up by the time you have your bfp ... and in early 2004 we'll all be cheering you into labor


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Karen {{{{BIG HUGS}}}}} Well, your surgery wasn't as easy as mine - I tried to send good vibes - honest!

I'm so very sorry. You must have been so shocked when you woke up. Did you have a good support system with you? I really hope so. You know all our arms were around you.

How are you feeling now? We've had amazing sunshine the last two days. I hope you're enjoying that as well.

Please keep taking care of yourself. I know we all hate pain med's, but do take them if you need them. Relax and have some friends help with the housework for a few days if you can. Make sure your drinking pleanty of liquids. Anisthesia REALLY dries out your system. Try to eat small meals and keep your stomach from becoming empty. The pain meds will REALLY do a number on your tummy if you don't keep it full. Make sure you get enough protein and iron to help your body heal - and don't be afraid of a little chocolate! GO FOR IT! You deserve it.

Please keep us posted on how your feeling and feel free to lean on us for support.

Gently whith hugs.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Karen, that sounds pretty rough but I really hope it will help.
























I second what Ms Mom said and maybe have some rasberry leaf tea..it is good for uterine health..


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks all.

I am not doing well yet, mostly emotionally. Although physically I think I am healing fine, there still is quite some pain involved, and it's really hard not to be able to pick up my 2yo.

I know that I should happy that the surgery is over and that it was a success. But I am also thinking about all the repercussions. She was talking about a scheduled c-section. I don't think so! But will it be better to not birth at home next time but in a hospital instead? Things like that are going through my head.

What about getting pregnant. She had said to wait one cycle, but now I think it will change to at least 3 cycles. I know that 3 cycles isn't much in the grand scheme of things. But it feels like a lot in the short term and in my emotional state right now. I have been trying to get pregnant since Sept 2001, and it will be the second half of 2003 now before I even can start trying :-(

I know I will be fine, and I will work through all those feelings, but for now I feel like an emotional mess. And I know the surgery was a good thing because it fixed my miscarriages hopefully, I know all those things with my head, but still, I just have a hard time emotionally. I want to do stuff around the house and I just CAN"T do it, too many things going through my head. My mom will come to visit on Friday, so I will have to have the house in some semblance of order by then, but I don't think I'll work on it today.

Oh, and to add insult to injury, I have lots of sick kids, some fever/puking virus, and it's exactly 2 weeks ago that my girls were exposed to chicken pox, so we might deal with that on top of this. And my 4yo woke me up this morning by peeing all over the bed AND over me...

Karen, not feeling very positive today :-(


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

sending you strong clean thoughts


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

I have a fever now...
Just what I needed....
I am pretty sure it's the same virus that my kids are sick with. But what if it isn/t?

It's 100.9 F, 37.9 C, auxiliary. I am supposed to call them when I have a temp over 100.4, so I guess I should. Will feed the kids dinner first, that simplifies things. Then I'll take my temp again, hoping it magically will have decreased and I don't even need to call... I can hope, right?

Feeling rotten, and can use tons of good thoughts still....

More later....

Karen


----------



## gina (Aug 30, 2002)

oh karen.
it sounds as if you are experiencing some similar disappointing AND hopeful medical stuff these days- i was happy to discover there was a known factor in my 2 m/c (a mild blood clotting disorder) and, yes, there is a treatment but have also had such continued gum/tooth problem with this one re-infected root canal- feeling so distrustful of my body at the moment- this is new to me- i am accustomed to feeling in superior health- eat only organic, exercise madly, am rarely sick, etc.- at the moment i even feel like my life is suddenly more vulnerable, something wrong in me- doubt that i'm even strong enough to go through another preg. (had a c-sec. w/my daughter-2 yrs. old)- have a lot of work to do, clearly...
sorry you are suffering- the more healthy you can be now will help you prepare for your upcoming preg.- i know how hard it is to wait- i suspect i should wait another month to ttc since i might need dental x-ray in 2 weeks but i am having difficulty thinking about waiting-
here's to healthy babies in 2004!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Karen, you know were with you! Let us know how your doing ok?


----------

